# Can I put night sites on an xd or do I need special tools



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 18, 2009)

I was wondering if I can do this or is something special needed.  And if so, is there anyone around middle Ga that can.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 18, 2009)

Trust me on this one ..... XD dovetails are tighter than a nun..... if you dont have the propper tools .... see a smith with a sight pusher.


----------



## clown714 (Apr 19, 2009)

yep,need a sight pusher.

don't want to damage the tritium vials.

clown


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info y'all....Any one in mid ga or south metro Atl you guns would recommend.


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 19, 2009)

I live west of metro Atl and can do it.  I have a pusher made for the XD and have done several sets now.  I can also put Powder River Precision trigger kits in XDs.

I have heard that Autries Armory in Fayetteville does XD sights also.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 23, 2009)

loneoak,
what kind of pusher?


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 24, 2009)

An XD Sight Pusher made by MGW.  It looks just like this, Sight adjust/install tool - Springfield XD  and came from the nice folks at Top-Gun Supply.  It was a little cheaper 6 months ago.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 26, 2009)

MGW is making a bigger, thicker block to better engage the front sight more on the XDM models.  The under lug on the slide is thicker on different calibers and sticks the front sight just out of reach for the block to properly push the front sight correctly .  Of course that long slide target model still wont fit I would'nt think.  

The new blocks will be availible in the next week or so.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.modelandtool.com/gpage1.html

They say it works.


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 27, 2009)

The pusher from Model and Tool doesn't look nearly as professional as the one from MGW but I am sure it will work.  

Where did you get your information about a new pusher from MGW  Mike Bell?

My MGW pusher has pushed out several sets of original sights without any problem.  I did experience a problem once with a rear sight that someone had beat in with a hammer and they had it turned around backwards.  I suggested to the owner that he take it back to were he bought it and get them to fix it since they sold him something that wasn't right and Autries in Fayteville took care of it and made it right like they should.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 27, 2009)

David McDonald, gunsmith at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna can.


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 28, 2009)

Danny at Gables in Douglasville can do it also.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 29, 2009)

if I told ya I would have to.... well lets just say I know somebody at MGW


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 30, 2009)

mike bell said:


> if I told ya I would have to.... well lets just say I know somebody at MGW




Will you or can you ask this person you might know at MGW if it would be possible to change the block on my pusher so it will do XDMs also.  I sure would appreciate it and I promise I won't tell anybody.


----------



## mike bell (May 1, 2009)

Well OK since you asked I'll ask him


----------



## LoneOak (May 2, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for asking Mike!  MGW products are kicking good stuff!!


----------



## albapete (Jul 19, 2009)

LoneOak said:


> I live west of metro Atl and can do it.  I have a pusher made for the XD and have done several sets now.  I can also put Powder River Precision trigger kits in XDs.
> 
> *I have heard that Autries Armory in Fayetteville does XD sights also.*




I was just there yesterday. They dont do XD sights.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.modelandtool.com/gpage1.html

Went ahead and bought one. Works great. 

After reading a bunch on some XD sites, I used a punch to push out the factory sights. I called Springfield and per them it doesn't matter which way you push them out. Rear was pretty easy, three whacks with a tap hammer. The front took about 6 whacks with a 3# sledge! (the opposite of what others were reporting).

Going in the front slid in with the pusher no fitting required. The rear needed to be fitted, but once that was done slid right in. I used a fine grit diamond whetstone. Easy to keep true. Remember, you grind/file off the bottom flat of the dovetail, not the sides.

So far on my 9sc, Zone-3 Tritium night sights, Extended mag release, Extended slide stop, Springer aluminum striker guide, Powder River titainium striker indicater and reduced springs, PR reduced trigger and sear springs, PR reduced travel striker safety and trigger over-travel stop.

I kinda like it.


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oconee Bait and Tackle in Dublin supposedly has gunsmith(s) in store.


----------



## frankinaug (Oct 4, 2009)

When I was there this week the guys at Oakridge Refinishing in Warner Robins said that they could do it and had the proper tool.


----------

